# Noodle - Brown Spotted Bengal 6 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Noodle - Brown Spotted Bengal 6 yrs old 
She is very affectionate and a beautiful cat but needs to lose some weight !!Neutered/Microchipped and has had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team

Noodle - Brown Spotted Bengal 6 yrs old


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, its awful to see noodles and susie in rescue

Paws crossed for forever homes soon xxx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------

